# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > Bags, Kits and Vehicles >  back pack for 60 year old

## PREACHERMAN

iam looking for a back pack that carrys a lot and is easy to carry i have bad hips
thank you

----------


## ElevenBravo

Carry a lot, and easy to carry may not be the same IMHO, the more you have the heavier it gets, and the less easy it is to carry.

However, if you have a Gander Mountain near by, take a look at some of the Alps or Kelty backpacks, very comfortable and come in various sizes.  Them it on before you buy.

GL
Andrew

----------


## Sourdough

> iam looking for a back pack that carrys a lot and is easy to carry i have bad hips
> thank you



Maybe a Backpack is not the way to go.......How much is a "LOT".....? The load of a backpack is supposed to be all on the hips or at least 85% of load. The shoulder straps are only to balance the load. I suggest you go to a true outdoor store like REI and try on different packs with bags of lead shot, walk around the store, up and down steps, etc.. That you are 60 is not relevant (I am 66) that you have hip issues is a real reason to consider some other method. I have used KELTY "Tioga" for more that 40 years, as a professional guide and carried loads up to 175/190 pounds of meat.

----------


## kyratshooter

I am 62. Have been a backpacker all my life.  Three back surgeries, heart attack and all.  All I can say is 

Good luck with that!

Honest! If you find a pack that lets you carry 50 pounds all day pain free, without prescription meds, let us know.

Who had that thread about the Chineese wheelbarrow?

----------


## scottgsr2000

I have a kelty redcloud the larger version 110 liter. you can haul alot (too much) it is pretty comfortable. It has a great hip belt very padded. I picked up a kelty yukon 50 liter last year and love it. It has forced me to make better choices about what gear i buy (weight and size).

----------


## Mischief

Get a 22 year old gal in short shorts to carry your stuff  :Devil:

----------


## kyratshooter

> Get a 22 year old gal in short shorts to carry your stuff


I hear 22s kill more people than any other choice.

I want to be pain free, not just change the nature of my misery

----------


## jfeatherjohn

I, too, uses a Kelty 50 litter. My bag is longer and narrower than many of its coussins. I feel more in my back than hips.
Soo, try out a narrower model and see what you think.

----------


## Wildthang

Those Hello Kitty ones are very light, but they don't hold a lot :Smartass:

----------


## kyratshooter

> Those Hello Kitty ones are very light, but they don't hold a lot



Tried that, bad straps and the colors did not blend in well.

----------


## hunter63

Whatever pack you end up with, ......big part is to load it up and try it, then increase/decrease the load as nessessary.

I carry about 10 pounds in my fanny pack, maybe 5 more in the coats and belt.......That's a all day hunting....That's pretty much it.

----------


## Rick

Add how you load your pack. Hopefully, this will let you carry more, correctly, with less pain. 

http://www.rei.com/learn/expert-advi...-backpack.html

----------


## hunter63

That's a heck of a site Rick, lots of common sense, but still a good blueprint.........

----------


## Stiffy

Are you hiking to the same spot every time?  If so, could you stage some of your supplies with multiple trips?  That would eliminate the need for a heavily loaded pack.

----------


## Wildthang

I just bought a used medium Alice pack for $10 bucks on Amazon. I didn't really need it but for that price, what the heck!

----------

